# Hankook iPike W409 Winter Tires on a TJ?



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm hoping that theplowmeister will see this!

I got a set of Hankook iPike W409's for my girlfriend's truck this winter (she drives a 2wd half ton chevy) and I think they are an awesome tire. You can pretty much stop on a hill 35ish degrees+ and start again and go, with very little weight in the bed (I haven't put a 2x4 in to keep her sandbags at the tailgate yet). I'm really impressed with them

http://www.1010tires.com/tire.asp?tirebrand=Hankook&tiremodel=W409+Winter+i*Pike

(Hankook's site sucks, this is the best I could do)

What I'd like to know is has anyone run them who has run Blizzaks? Are they just as good?

We're selling her truck come spring, so I would keep them for the jeep that is coming if they are comparable to the blizzaks to plow with.

Thanks


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

They have a lot of siping thats good for snow and ice traction. However the Blizzak has a patented tread compound (that means NO one else can use that tread compound.) Are your tires good? Looks like it, are they equal to Blizzak NO, are they close in performance?

Let us know.


----------



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm gonna have to go out in her truck and do a little testing of my own...


----------



## FondySnowPlowin (Nov 28, 2009)

That Plowmeister sure knows his business...


----------



## aje3721 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Same question here*

I'm on the edge of buying new rubber for my YJ and one the fence as well. I looked at the Dunlop Grandtrek SJ6 in a 30X9.50 and wondered how they would compare to a BFG style AT at Pep Boys. The Definity Dakota ATs are cheaper and have a more agressive tread than the Grandtreks. Plowmeister sings the praises of a "winter tread" but I can't understand how it would plow better than a deeper tread AT like the BFGs. I know the wider mud terrains with the big lugs would suffer in the snow but what about the ATs vs. the Hankooks. I saw those Hankooks in person and they do seem nice!


----------



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

aje3721;967162 said:


> I'm on the edge of buying new rubber for my YJ and one the fence as well. I looked at the Dunlop Grandtrek SJ6 in a 30X9.50 and wondered how they would compare to a BFG style AT at Pep Boys. The Definity Dakota ATs are cheaper and have a more agressive tread than the Grandtreks. Plowmeister sings the praises of a "winter tread" but I can't understand how it would plow better than a deeper tread AT like the BFGs. I know the wider mud terrains with the big lugs would suffer in the snow but what about the ATs vs. the Hankooks. I saw those Hankooks in person and they do seem nice!


I understand the 'winter' tire, when we're plowing our issue is ice and hardpack under the snow, not the depth of the snow (the plow takes care of that). AT's suck in snow in my experience (I had BFG All Terrains on my old blazer and they were brutal) I have never run a dedicated winter tire, and I have to say I am impressed with the hankooks. Snow isn't really 'slingable' like mud, and even once it is out of the way its the ice underneath you deal with...

I think I am gonna put these tires on the jeep next year since we won't have her pickup. I'll bet they do wicked with 4x4 rather than one wheel drive... haha I'll let y'all know next winter!


----------

